# Cold Weather and Diesel



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok guys, this is my first winter of owning a diesel. I have noticed that in the mornings, it takes longer to start. It still starts, but turns over and sounds cold. This morning it sounded like my starter was out cuz it turned over real slow, but then fired right up. My truck has been mainteneced to a "T" and was just wondering if this is normal, is there an additive that will make it start better, or should I consider new antifreeze? Thanks for any info
Jake


----------



## dwphello (Jul 31, 2007)

What year is your truck? Does it have a block warmer this will help in the mornings.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got a 96 PSD and mine will have a tendency to do just that on real cold mornings (below 40). If the temp stays above 40 through the night, its still a little stubborn, but typically just has to turnover a few extra times before cranking.

Mine doesn't have a block warmer, but if your's does then I would suggest using it, if you see its going to be a cold night.

We used to live in Stephenville, TX and can remember throwing an electric blanket on it for about 30 minutes to get it to crank when it got real cold.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

it it normal, i usually let it run for a minute or two when i first fire it up in the morning
if it is an older model truck you can run the glow plugs twice and it will start better.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Once you start using your block heater you will probably always have to use it, only thing I do is put the anti gel additive in my diesel and start it about 10 minutes before I leave for work at 5 am. Might also have your batteries checked. If they are going bad make sure you replace them both at the same time.... just my 2 cents from past experience


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Get your batteries checked for the slow cranking. Also check the charging system. Your Pstroke only has 17 to 1 compression and should always spin good--hot or cold. Have your glow plugs checked out if you are having to crank it longer. No need for fuel honeys here in Texas we don't gel here. Your truck has everything it needs to start in cold weather. When it doesn't, you have a problem somewhere. Plugging it in or other measures are only masking that problem. Good luck and let us know how it goes................


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I have used my block heater a few times during cold weather and not used it when it was cold as he77. The block heater only warms an area around the intake. It should not effect how it starts from one time to the next unless you have other problems. The main reason I use mine is because of my short commute to work. If I do not plug it in the heater will not warm up before I get to work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I second/third checking your batteries. If your batteries are strong then I would suggest dropping the starter and test it. Not a tough job and well worth it to avoid being stuck in a parking lot or out in the middle of nowhere Ohio in the middle of the night with temp in the teens......DAMHIKT.....


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok guys it's a 6.0 PSD '05. I bought in April. I had a guy rework my glowplug and it has started normal ever since. Granted it has been over 45 outside each time. Batteries were bought in July so everything should be good there. I will check the batteries and the starter if it starts cold again. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Your right the starter on a Diesel will ack like low batteries if it is going out. If it still gives you problems I would check that.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

I've heard the Fords are a little hard to start in colder weather. Now on the other hand the Chevys don't have that problem. Have not heard anything good or bad about the dodge diesel in cold weather.
What do ya think???


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

when it gets cold, diesels, like any other compression related engine, are somewhat "harder" to start-cold weather affects even good batteries, no matter what is said. Using a block heater won't hurt a thing-just makes it more comfortable quicker, and is easier to start. No matter what's been said before, when things get colder, and I mean below 45, a little sluggishness is normal.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a factory block heater that I can just plug in. 
If the temp finds itself below 25 overnight I simply plug it in and with a cheap timer to turn on approx 2-3 hrs before I leave.

Here is some more info:
http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28798&highlight=block+heater

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3516&highlight=block+heater


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

Harley said:


> I've heard the Fords are a little hard to start in colder weather. Now on the other hand the Chevys don't have that problem. Have not heard anything good or bad about the dodge diesel in cold weather.
> What do ya think???


Had our 2004.5 Dodge in Ohio and Michigan over the holidays...temps in the 20's to low 30's the whole time. I just waited for the glow plug idiot light to go out and she fired right up every time, no extra cranking required.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

need to use a block heater if it has one. and this means plug it in while the engine is still warm. it is more of a block keep warmer then it is a heater. it takes for ever to get the block warm again if you let it get cold. 

the 6.0 should not have a problem in cold weather but some of them have. i have started both of my 6.0's in temps down to around single digits. make sure you let the plugs warm COMPLETELY before trying to start it also.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

my 7.3 starts hard, and sounds like marbels in a mason jar on cold mornings.

227,000 miles


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

If your truck is sluggish starting in cold weather, you might have the batteries looked at, but I have noticed in all the years I've been around diesels that in the winter, it cranks over just a little bit slower in the winter.

You can use the block heater if you want, I have on occasion. I used to work shift work so some nights I was at home and had power to plug in the truck, the nights at work, I didn't. It just takes the truck longer to fire up and come up to operating temp when you don't use the heater. These trucks don't have anything to ignite the fuel except the heat of the cylinder pressure being created. The colder the motor, the longer it takes to get the cylinder temp up to burn the fuel. Sometimes you even get a little plume of white smoke which is the unburnt fuel being sent out the tailpipe. 

The heater on most trucks are generally 1500W. They can get the water up to max temp the heater will acheive in a matter of a couple to 3 hours. I used to keep mine plugged in all night just because I didn't have a timer to use.

With my 04, Dodge was too cheap to include the cord that plugs into the heater, and I'm too cheap to buy the cord so I haven't plugged my truck in in a couple of years and it starts everytime.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

well I've got a VW diesel and had to replace the battery last cold front we had. Starts a little slow on the cold days but cranks fine now. You can also have the timing adjusted on VW's to help a bit.


----------

